

Moviebarcode – every frame of a movie condensed into a single image - cityzen
http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/

======
adriancooney
I actually had a very similar idea[1] and explored other forms of representing
the color too. I took the average color of the frame for to represent a line
and less data points. These are really beautiful though, much more refined.

[https://medium.com/@adrian_cooney/movie-plots-
literally-8b82...](https://medium.com/@adrian_cooney/movie-plots-
literally-8b8243f6f3f)

------
dvh
Very hard to read page. If you can't find which title is for which movie, try
this:

a = document.getElementsByTagName('a'); for (var i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {
if (a[i].href.match('imdb')) { a[i].style.fontSize = '22px';
a[i].style.position = 'relative'; a[i].style.top = '-30px';
a[i].style.backgroundColor = 'white'; } }

------
cogburnd02
I was surprised how recognizable OK Go's I Won't Let You Down music video was:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZB_rGFyeU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ZB_rGFyeU)

[http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/image/108362181481](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/image/108362181481)

------
cm2187
Can it be used as a reliable, searchable signature for a movie?

~~~
daddykotex
I think it could be, but I would also argue that it would be pretty expensive
to scan and compare against a database.

~~~
cityzen
Curious something similar to the Shazam algorithm could be applied to images
like this.

~~~
cm2187
That's what I had in mind. You find a short scene of a movie on youtube and
the signature enables you to find where it is coming from, even with a
different resolution and encoding.

------
cityzen
To give credit, I saw this on reddit this morning.

